# How much space does an adult sulcata need?



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Jun 30, 2015)

One day I want to have a sulcata... Figured I learn as much as I can about em. Just was curious about how much land you need to provide for an adult sully. Thanks


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2015)

There is no set rule. The more space the better. Can you make a 5 acre pen? Cool!

As a minimum, if we must set one, I say at least 50x50' for an adult. Bigger would be better. My adult enclosure is oddly shaped, wrapped around a building, has one stretch that is 214' long and totals around 7000 square feet. I feel it is on the small side, but adequate. I intend to give them more room on my new property.

See it here:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/enclosure-expansion.38788/


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Jun 30, 2015)

Tom said:


> There is no set rule. The more space the better. Can you make a 5 acre pen? Cool!
> 
> As a minimum, if we must set one, I say at least 50x50' for an adult. Bigger would be better. My adult enclosure is oddly shaped, wrapped around a building, has one stretch that is 214' long and totals around 7000 square feet. I feel it is on the small side, but adequate. I intend to give them more room on my new property.
> 
> ...


Your pen is awesome....


----------

